# One Year Cancer Free Kitty



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Excellent news! What a cute kitty.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Lucky cat that you made an excellent decision - he looks like a real sweet kitty.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you. We love him. Cyclone is a character. Sweet, and sassy mixed together into a wonderful tripod cat.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh my gosh, I'm so thankful! 
Cyclone, you're a fighter and a real handsome boy!

I love cats SO much. ❤


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Good for Cyclone - what an adorable kitty!


----------

